# Topics > Arts > Music >  MuseNet, deep neural network that can generate 4-minute musical compositions with 10 different instruments,

## Airicist

Developer - OpenAI Inc.

Home page - openai.com/blog/musenet

----------


## Airicist

Article "MuseNet generates original songs in seconds, from Bollywood to Bach (or both)"

by Devin Coldewey
April 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "OpenAI’s MuseNet AI generates novel four-minute songs with 10 across a range of genres and styles"

by Kyle Wiggers
April 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

OpenAI's MuseNet learned to compose Mozart, Bon Jovi and more

Published on Jun 25, 2019

----------

